# Luxor 1000m Updated Pics



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well only have 1 vintage out to play with right now. A 19mm screwed link bracelet coming. So updated the pics was bored


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! I love this watch

If you ever want to sell....

Mark


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is a seriously good looking dive watch James. I love that profile.

Not sure about your choice of strap though. Looks a little dressy for it. It will look great on the bracelet.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I know, the strap. I had a rubber one on, a silicone one and just tried this one today for a change up 

Mark you have too many nice pieces already


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really nice pics James, I love this watch, I want it after Mark


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats a handsome watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The hands, the case, the dial are lovely - even the strap is nearly OK IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It just doesnt look old, very, very nice.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Beauty, with a great handset. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepSea (Jun 15, 2009)

Great looking watch, really nice pics, case has a nice retro look about it, orange hands definately make it a sweet diver!


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

James nice diver I like the hands on that one.The case all most look's like a Doxa.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

river rat said:


> James nice diver I like the hands on that one.The case all most look's like a Doxa.


Blows a Doxa away simply.

Jon, Mark, sorry guys its on its way to another gent in the UK I owed something to. Had to make peace with er, his other, long story lol, well always bugged me my error so now its off my chest and on its way.

JS


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

James here is something I found on the net about your watch.

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/candino1000.html


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

river rat said:


> James here is something I found on the net about your watch.
> 
> http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/candino1000.html


pfft, that deskdiver guy :tongue2:

My Luxor is a bit different in its construction than the other case he has up for discussion, bezel, case construction etc. Thanks for the link though. Guess I should say my old Luxor now


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

James said:


> Jon, Mark, sorry guys its on its way to another gent in the UK I owed something to. Had to make peace with er, his other, long story lol, well always bugged me my error so now its off my chest and on its way.
> 
> JS


And you well and truly made up for it, consider your self fully exonerated h34r:

James is a true hero to deal with and the condition of this Luxor like many of the watches he shows us, is amazing. I think he has a time machine and goes back in time to buy them. It's exactly like it would be if you bought it some 30+ odd years ago.

Mike

P.S James, it back on the rubber divers, where I thimk it will stay for a while.


----------



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice. Not familiar with Luxor.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

MIKE said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Jon, Mark, sorry guys its on its way to another gent in the UK I owed something to. Had to make peace with er, his other, long story lol, well always bugged me my error so now its off my chest and on its way.
> ...


Long story folks, long story. Mike glad you are happy with it, I almost shed a tear when you told me it was going on a nato, all I could picture was nasty nato marks all over the case back 

Two trip to the watch guy to have him clean the inside of the crystal I swear its like a wet look now don't make mineral like that anymore lol

And yes I do have a time machine, bought it on ebay japan I have 1 extra if anyone wants

.......


----------

